# This Is Actually A Thing... Lol



## Oupa (17/6/14)

Check it out... www.stopvaping.com

Thoughts?


----------



## Yiannaki (17/6/14)

Oupa said:


> Check it out... www.stopvaping.com
> 
> Thoughts?



Hectic!

Well that forum is emptier than a ghost town 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevnLucky7 (17/6/14)

WTF. 
Just when you think you've seen it all.
I use to be a fantastic Troll in my high school days. I think it's time to join that forum for old times sake!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (17/6/14)

The forum really is a ghost town


----------



## Oupa (17/6/14)

I was also thinking of pulling in there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/6/14)

excuse my french here but WTH!!!!!!

Seriously? People will do anything to be known online


----------



## Silverbear (17/6/14)

This has to be the funniest thing I have seen all day, are these idiots for real.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## soonkia (17/6/14)

But, wouldn't we be happier if we stopped ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/6/14)

"Remember how you feel when your battery is dead, you run out of E-juice or leave your Ecigarette at home! Why be tied to the E-cig. You have stopped smoking, now its time for the next step!!!"

They forgot that we keep spare batteries & extra bottles of juice. Hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (17/6/14)

lol think it's just a nice big joke


----------



## annemarievdh (17/6/14)

Why would I want to stop vaping?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (17/6/14)

The "Our Reduction Program" has a "Full Reduction Kit"

Think its a money making scheme


----------



## RoSsIkId (17/6/14)

Damn there is already a new thing out.

Why cant the cool kids just stay on something a bit longer till i can also enjoy it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (18/6/14)

now ive seen it all


----------



## PeterHarris (18/6/14)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (18/6/14)

PeterHarris said:


> View attachment 6664



Share you vaping vids with them 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (18/6/14)

nah, not gona give that page any more activity - that page is old... guy is clearly only trying to make money as his redustion program as he calls it it selling you some juice bottles and every week you use the lower bottle, and he just drops the nic levels...plus he sells a FULL kit which i guys includes some vape gear fkn idiots

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (18/6/14)

Even better, all these competitions going on where you have to share the page should all share with him.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/6/14)

crack2483 said:


> Even better, all these competitions going on where you have to share the page should all share with him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 
Hahahahaha thats a clasic move @crack2483. I agree 100%

Reactions: Like 1


----------

